# First Visit to Austria ?



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi and thanks for reading this.

Just in a whim the lovely lady wife mentioned she has always wanted to go to austria so i wondered what the situation is re sites, aires, special procedures is ?

Do they have aires or it it all camp sites?

Any info appreciated as a starter. I am ok wit tyracvelling abroad and done france, germany etc sop not a total Eu novice

and what is a go box?

Thanks again

Phill


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Have a look at my blog. see link below.

Look under Feb 2011 although the trip was in autumn of 2010.

We did just a little bit in Austria but it might help.


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

To drive on the motorways you need a vignette if you are 3500kg or under & if you are over 3500kg you need a Go box. A Go box records your mileage & charges accordingly (you have to preload it with credit). 

I have only stayed on campsites in Austria - I don't think they have aires. I used the ACSI card which worked out well. 

Brgds 

Captain Bligh


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been to Austria twice in the winter (skiing) and only stayed on campsites which are quite expensive but quality is top notch.

We are over 3.5t but did not get a Gobox, we just avoided the motorways, and in a couple of instances I really do mean "JUST"! You need to keep your wits about you at some of the junctions if going without; a satnav may help if you are confident about it's routeing. I think there are a couple of non motorways included in the tolls (see attachment: 2010).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I will watch this with interest as Im think of going to Austria as well. A chap on the wild camping forum told me you can park on quite a few of the lakes where the piers are overnight with no problems. I havent got any more info than that.

Just looked at www.campingcar-infos.com and they do have Aires / Stellplatz but they are not in abundance.

To be honest it will put me off if its all campsites. We found Switzerland a bit like that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just found this

Looks like Aires as well but this one translates ok with Google Translate

http://www.camper-55plus.info/Stellplatze/Stellplatze_-A-/stellplatze_-a-.html


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Good find Barry. 

In the summer I think you could find places to wildcamp in the mountains, just head to the ends of the valleys and follow your nose, may be a bit remote for some though.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We've been to Austria on a number of times and loved every vist.
From campsites and stellplatzen are plentifull through the country.
We loved Innsbruk, Achensee, Wolfgangsee, Salzburg but the icing on the cake, the jewel in the crown without doubt is Vienna. We are not city lovers at the best of times, but Vienna ticked all the boxes

We stayed at http://www.campingklosterneuburg.at/e/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just doing some googling about now. It all looks very interesting. I take it as we are 3460 KG we just need a Vignette and nothing else?

Some other interesting countries around as well. Slovania, Hungary, Croatia, Slovakia

Hmm maybe a plan coming together!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

There are some great aires in Austria and my advice is keep off the motorways and just use the A roads, much nicer.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fdhadi said:


> There are some great aires in Austria and my advice is keep off the motorways and just use the A roads, much nicer.


Any specific recommendations?

I have started another thread for our Adventure which may include Austria so there may be useful information appearing in there as well.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=1200425#1200425


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Barryd

I will have a look on my Sat Nav over the next week and try and find where we stayed. I think we got the aires out of the Borg Atlas book.

Frank


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Have a look at my website www.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk quite a lot on Austria as we visit every year. Some excellent sites 90% are ACSI Camping Card. Any questions will be glad to answer them.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive joined an Austrian motorhome forum and started a thread on there.

Some useful links but as usual my thread quickly descended into talking about beer.

http://www.campingforum.at/campingforum/showthread.php?p=166995#post166995

Im just playing around with the www.meinwomo.net link and have joined there as well. Ive already found two free overnight spots within scooter distance of Salzburg. Here 47.8032, 13.1115 and here n47.7768 e13.0665.

The map on Meinwomo shows all sorts, parking, overnighting, Lidl, places to visit etc.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

When passing through Austria during 2010 we entered via the B171 from Mittenwald in Germany to Innsbruck, which is toll free. 
After spending a few nights in Innesbruck we then travelled on to Italy via the A13 from Innsbruck to Brennerpass, we only paid a toll at the toll booth for this section.

Question, should we have also had a go-box for this section (3,850kg) as it appears on the map of tolled roads or is it only the payment at the booth :?


----------

